# No...no...not like that...! ! ! CHALLENGE



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Following on from the original thread then.
How to safely, and hopefully reasonably accurately accomplish the same job with normal woodw-working power tools?

I've come up with a plan for the _outer_ circumference but the inner face has me puzzled.
Remember we're talking safely here.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vacuum clamp or DS tape the ring down to a firm surface and use a way smaller (trim) router...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Put four pieces of wood around it, same width, to support the router...inside with round over bearing guided bit and Stick 's trim router...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

What a phenomenal idea...good one, Dan...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nick; the inner circ. ideally should be perfectly circular and exactly parallel to the outer face and I'm just guessing, but probably a precise diameter(?).
The tools I get, but what's the perfect template? It can't be the existing, that's why it''s being cleaned up.
Remember, no lathe here. Unless of course you had a wood lathe and a four jaw chuck?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nick I like your idea of supporting the sides ,as that's what I'd do .

I would secure it with double sided tape , and cut a piece of mdf with my circle jig to create a perimeter to support the router around its perimeter . The bearing or whatever it is would be inside the circle I left in the mdf .


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Simple but elegant, Rick!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Nick; the inner circ. ideally should be perfectly circular and exactly parallel to the outer face and I'm just guessing, but probably a precise diameter(?).
> The tools I get, but what's the perfect template? It can't be the existing, that's why it''s being cleaned up.
> Remember, no lathe here. Unless of course you had a wood lathe and a four jaw chuck?


Hhmmm...good point...in my scenario the face is good and only needed a rounding...

Rick's scenario cuts the face to size and cleans it up...and parallel to the outside face...

I like that better...

Of course, later, I'll have to come up with a Rube Goldberg solution... :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe you could double stick tape it to a board and run a trim router around it inside and out. Then flip it over and do the same.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wait..

do you just want to do a RO or do you want to make a new doughnut and the RO??


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> wait..
> 
> do you just want to do a RO or do you want to make a new doughnut and the RO??


Good point...we need rules, Dan...

You know we all follow the rules... :no:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Good point...we need rules, Dan...
> 
> You know we all follow the rules... :no:


you rule.... Nick...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OK. From watching the original vid, I made the assumption (wrong?) that he was trying to clean up the inner and outer diameters...I hadn't considered that he was only doing a roundover(?).
So, lets go with that. Make the outer rim smooth, clean and perfectly round, or as accurate as possible with woodworking equipment...Pat Warner is disqualified on the basis that he's too good at this stuff! 
(You can enter Pat, but you can't spend 6 months building a metal lathe with your Swiss Army knife!!!) 
The inner rim must be accurately faced and parallel to the outer rim.
Doesn't have to be with a router.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> OK. From watching the original vid, I made the assumption (wrong?) that he was trying to clean up the inner and outer diameters...I hadn't considered that he was only doing a roundover(?).
> So, lets go with that. Make the outer rim smooth, clean and perfectly round, or as accurate as possible with woodworking equipment...Pat Warner is disqualified on the basis that he's too good at this stuff!
> (You can enter Pat, but you can't spend 6 months building a metal lathe with your Swiss Army knife!!!)
> The inner rim must be accurately faced and parallel to the outer rim.
> Doesn't have to be with a router.


see Oliver's making doughnut thread...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Safety schmaftey. I bet I could do the job just like the original video, but after chugging a fifth of Wild Turkey, holding the router between my knees, while taking a bath. Certainly no glove is needed.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Aw righty then...

Starting with a 6" square, solid, aluminum stock...1/2" thick...

Bandsaw, metal blade, and circle cutting jig to cut the outer face...
Then, DS tape the round blank and using a template, route the outside face smooth and to size with bearing guided straight/spiral bit...check outside face with dial indicator...
Now to the scroll saw, make a jig for the aluminum blank to ride in, drill a hole for the blade and cut the inside hole by turning blank within jig. Jig is two v-shaped facing each other.
Using v-shaped edge guide route inside face By riding on outside face...this will ensure equal distance between the faces...oh yes, secured with DS tape... So as not to trap the piece, bit trims opposite inside face...
Then bearing guided round over bit with doughnut DS to solid surface...do each side same way...

Now I'm gonna go check Oliver's doughnut making thread...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

furboo said:


> Safety schmaftey. I bet I could do the job just like the original video, but after chugging a fifth of Wild Turkey, holding the router between my knees, while taking a bath. Certainly no glove is needed.


I think the glove is actually needed so you don't burn yourself testing the water... :surprise:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Now you changed the rules, he had a washer he was trying to round the edges like a doughnut. 

He wasn't making a new washer,he was rounding the edges of one that was already made.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Aw righty then...
> 
> Starting with a 6" square, solid, aluminum stock...1/2" thick...
> 
> ...


No wonder he did it with a glove, Nick, he wanted it right now not next week.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> No wonder he did it with a glove, Nick, he wanted it right now not next week.
> Herb


Did I say aluminum...I meant gold...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Now you changed the rules, he had a washer he was trying to round the edges like a doughnut.
> 
> He wasn't making a new washer,he was rounding the edges of one that was already made.
> 
> Herb


!...Damn your hide, Herb, now I have to go and rewatch that %#$#@ video!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Aw righty then...
> 
> Starting with a 6" square, solid, aluminum stock...1/2" thick...
> 
> ...


take a short cut...
but use aluminum er gold instead...

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/75233-making-wood-donut.html


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I like Oliver's solution much better...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I like Oliver's solution much better...


a Jasper would work like a champ...

http://jaspertools.com/


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> a Jasper would work like a champ...
> 
> http://jaspertools.com/


Is her name Jasper? She is cute.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Indeed, Herb! 
Wonder if she's looking for someone to help out in her shop...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Is her name Jasper? She is cute.
> 
> Herb


She was probably born with a boy friend


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Warning*

Back on topic (for a moment...no hope of staying there) I'd forgotten that using a grinding wheel on Aluminum is a no-no.
Potentially quite dangerous!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops, forgot the link, re the Aluminum grinding danger
Is it Safe to grind aluminum, or not?


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Is her name Jasper? She is cute.


I say boycott those using a pretty face to sell tools. Well, except for this one, which sold me on the multimaster:






It does remove grout pretty well, after all.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Pretty face??? I didn't even know she had a head :nerd:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Indeed, Herb!
> Wonder if she's looking for someone to help out in her shop...


you two have wardens...
you guys just may loose your safety nets in a bad way...

remember the #1 rule...

be safe...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Oops, forgot the link, re the Aluminum grinding danger
> Is it Safe to grind aluminum, or not?


There are some materials that can cause major problems if you try to grind them. In particular, the big no-no with grinders is aluminum. Aluminum melts easily, and if you were to try to grind down aluminum, it would start to melt and the aluminum would coat the wheel.

The stone would grind the aluminum for a while, but particles would start getting embedded in the pores of the stone. And the next time the stone comes around, there's no grit exposed, only little bits of aluminum. So the aluminum on the piece rubs against the aluminum on the wheel, producing more heat, which produces more melting, and so on.

The natural response of the person at the wheel is to push the piece harder against the wheel. But this will only cause more friction and heat up the wheel faster. If the wheel heats up enough, it can explode.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Back on topic (for a moment...no hope of staying there) I'd forgotten that using a grinding wheel on Aluminum is a no-no.
> Potentially quite dangerous!


but it can be done...

PFERD Grinding Wheels for Aluminum
How to Grind Brass and Aluminum | Home Guides | SF Gate
Gearing up to grind aluminum - TheFabricator.com


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> She was probably born with a boy friend


or six...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty faces sell, Rob...

I offer the Wendy's girl as proof (mind you, I haven't bought any more burgers _because_ of her, but I do look fwd. to her adverts.  )


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Pretty faces sell, Rob...
> 
> I offer the Wendy's girl as proof (mind you, I haven't bought any more burgers _because_ of her, but I do look fwd. to her adverts.  )


She has that innocent -devilish look alright, Dan, just think what she would look like if she ate all that food she takes a bite out of. She would look like the real Wendy. heehee

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Pretty faces sell, Rob...
> 
> I offer the Wendy's girl as proof (mind you, I haven't bought any more burgers _because_ of her, but I do look fwd. to her adverts.  )


Dan

I want to punch her in the throat. And have you noticed that she never takes a bite of those burgers.

There's a Facebook page called "I hate the Wendy's girl"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Dan
> 
> And have you noticed that she never takes a bite of those burgers.


she knows better...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I want to punch her in the throat."

*Shock!* What?! You don't like gingers???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "I want to punch her in the throat."
> 
> *Shock!* What?! You don't like gingers???


He might like Mary Ann's better,:smile::smile:

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The scary thing is, Herb, that everyone here remembers who Mary Ann WAS!!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Oops, forgot the link, re the Aluminum grinding danger
> Is it Safe to grind aluminum, or not?


They do make grinding wheels specifically for Aluminum (non-ferris). Never use a regular grinding wheel. The AL embeds itself, heats up and can cause the wheel to explode.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "I want to punch her in the throat."
> 
> *Shock!* What?! You don't like gingers???


Ah, actually, in real life she's a blonde!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, and in real life I'm old enough to be her grandpa...LOL


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> He might like Mary Ann's better,:smile::smile:
> 
> Herb





DaninVan said:


> Yeh, and in real life I'm old enough to be her grandpa...LOL


Herb - how did you know?

Dan - In real life I've got socks older than her.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> The scary thing is, Herb, that everyone here remembers who Mary Ann WAS!!!


They remember who Ginger was too.Hahahahaha

I like Mrs. Howell and her money my self.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Dan - In real life I've got socks older than her.


HAZMAT stop in often???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> The scary thing is, Herb, that everyone here remembers who Mary Ann WAS!!!





Herb Stoops said:


> They remember who Ginger was too.Hahahahaha
> 
> I like Mrs. Howell and her money my self.
> 
> Herb


Barbra Eden...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Ginger (Tina Louise) is now 81 years old.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> Ginger (Tina Louise) is now 81 years old.


Richard

I'm looking for an older woman with lots of money, *in poor health*. >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Richard
> 
> I'm looking for an older woman with lots of money, *in poor health*. >


what are you gonna do w/ it after you catch it....
kinda like a dog chasing a car...
what will the dog do once it catches it...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> what are you gonna do w/ it after you catch it....
> kinda like a dog chasing a car...
> what will the dog do once it catches it...


whatever it is, I'm hoping I won't have to wait too long.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> Ginger (Tina Louise) is now 81 years old.


...that and David Bowie's death are today's reminders that I'm not getting any younger :frown:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> whatever it is, I'm hoping I won't have to wait too long.


The real problem will be what you will HAVE TO DO while she's in poor health... :wink:

Dunno, Vince...may not be a good deal... :smile:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup, Nick, I'm rethinking this whole plan


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Vince, when I was a kid they talked about a great aunt of mine who was a nurse. She met a much older man who was loaded with money and assets. He was a patient where she worked and was in very poor health. She married the guy and his health never was very good afterwards. He nearly outlived her and when he died he had willed all his money and assets to distant relatives having no children of his own. The story is she paid a helluva price for nothing. Watch what you wish for.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Here's the deal Pops; I change your Depends...that makes me a dependant! Sign here."


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Barbra Eden..."
-Stick

Yes!!!


----------

